# Eros - June 2010 - Dec. 2nd, 2012



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Eros was from a group of 8 young boys and their father who were going to be killed if I didn’t come get them right away. They were scared and nervous but quickly came out of their shells.

Eros on left looking at camera










At this point Eros was still Boy4BB (bareback hehe)










I managed to adopt out 3 of the boys and sadly Chaos the high white brother had to be pts for late onset Megacolon leaving me with a gentle son, a gentle father and 3 bigger sons. Then hormones hit and took its toll…I had to neuter the 2 sons including Eros and remove them from their dad and gentle brother. Their hormones were so strong, that even with neuters I had to be very careful. But finally the equalizer of all rats came along, age. They became much nicer once they had aged LOL



















Life went on for all of us until just over a month ago I saw that Eros was having strange mobility problems…he already had HED starting up, but it also seemed like his front end/legs were having issues as well. He would sledge along on his belly when moving and would use his legs to prop himself up when he was staying still. I started calling him the Incredible Collapsing Rat.










But still able to do the important things 


























The paralysis got worse and I had to remove him from his brothers un-gentle care and he became a part time bed rat, which they all love.









He got to meet some lovely caring rats in this time like…

Keiran










And lovely Shimei










And he even got “topped up” with the syringe morning and night…


















But Sunday morning he stopped eating, and I held him until he went quietly on his own. He ended up being such a sweet boy.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your boy...but it looks like you gave him an absolutely wonderful life! RIP Eros


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

So sorry! I love the way you give them all such a lovely story to be remembered! He was a cutie! Glad he got to know what being loved was with you


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

aw  
he was absolutely adorable, i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry. :c
I'm so glad you got to hold him until the end.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Aw, LilSpaz, I'm so sorry for your loss. Another lucky ratty who got excellent care after finding his way to you! I know he appreciated everything you did for him! Hugs!


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*You know somethin lilspaz, you have alot of rats...but you never forget to preserve and give individuality to each and everyone of your rats. I commend you for giving each and every one of your babies a wonderful and full life despite disability or illness. I am so sad for your loss...*


----------

